# Is there a Jelly Bean rom with a loud speaker?



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have jumped around from rom to rom, looking for an appreciably loud speaker, or one at the very least that can be increased by volume+ and the like. It seems that the apps need updating, but the volume has returned to 4.0.2 levels of loudness and is driving me crazy. Has anyone used a JB rom that is loud, or has an app that works to boost the speakerphone volume. Thanks for any constructive advice in advance.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't found a JB ROM that has louder anything. I've tried at least 3 or 4 of them and none work with Volume+ but the dev for V+ knows and says his app doesn't work with JB but it will just give it time.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

I do not understand how they can release a device like this with a top level speaker volume like it is. It is not like ICS was even any better. It is almost to the point where you aren't even sure if the speaker phone is even on!

Volume + was the only savior to the GNEX volume on ICS and will proabaly be the only savior to JB when it is released...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

....I like it the way it is. I suppose I have better hearing than most. Maybe I'll try to make a phone call after Warped Tour and we'll see if I can hear then.


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I was hoping some kind of a fix was out there. I can't even use my nav mount with my phone with the volume so low. I suppose we'll have to wait a week or two for source to drop an the devs to be able to update the volume tweaks.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Kamar234 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I was hoping some kind of a fix was out there. I can't even use my nav mount with my phone with the volume so low. I suppose we'll have to wait a week or two for source to drop an the devs to be able to update the volume tweaks.


I'll agree the regular speaker is too quiet on JB but I don't find it to be that way on ICS ROMs. Probably just a result of our hacked to pieces port.


----------

